

Ask HN: Resources to Learn Web Development - kgermino

I am a (cash poor) student and I have programed in java and C++ but I haven't done anything related to web development yet.  I want to try and start to teach myself some basic stuff but I have no idea where to start.  Anybody have any tips?
======
mkinnan
This is a great resource to start:

<http://www.w3schools.com/>

~~~
kgermino
That looks nice. Thanks!

~~~
Shooter
I believe <http://www.w3schools.com> should be avoided.

Try this instead: <https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Web_Development>

(The info on this Mozilla site is good and it also has many links to other
sites that will help you. Every link I checked out was better quality than the
W3Schools site, and there are also some video tutorials thrown in, if you're
more of a visual learner.)

------
ceslami
css-tricks.com has a ton of great snippets for when you've gotten more
comfortable with HTML/CSS/Javascript. Chris Coyier is very knowledgeable and
writes great tutorials.

